# Santander



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

And I always thought carrying by sea was cheaper...

Looks like I'll be on the short sea crossing then! Ferry £96, 800 miles fuel and my own free cabin = £200, £296 vs £916, does anyone with a motorhome use this service?

What shall I spend the savings of £620 on?

Hmm, I think that Batribike.....

John
Motorhome Radio - Just click the drop down menu on the home page radio player and choose us!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I looked into this about a year ago and had the same results... it's an advantage if you don't want the drive and have it as part of the holiday.... takes 30hours and I could easily drive it in that time and see all the wonderful views... but every one has their own ideas and the route to santandar is very popular as well...


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*santander*

yes it's incredibly expensive. we have used the P & O service to Bilbao a couple of times, but sadly this stops shortly.

As my wife and I have limited time available ( max 2 weeks) we used the Bilbao service as we did not want to spend our money on motorways and tolls.

Oh to be retired and take all the time we want!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive just booked it for the first time it cost me £720 last friday in July.Ive got 2 small kids so hopefully it will be an adventure for them and drop us straight into the sunshine,then allow us to wind our way back at leisure.
Bri


----------

